# Courtesy cards



## Drac (Aug 2, 2010)

Most of you non-LEO's have seen them. They are cards given to you by a cop buddy sometimes refered to as a ' get out of jail free card", and that is incorrect. It is usually get out of a ticket card. There is a procedure to using them that seems to have been lost and after a recent conversation with a buddy I think it bears posting.

Ya get pulled over for a minor traffic violation..The officer approaches you and requests your DL and proof of insurance. Let the officer finish speaking before you present your card and* ASK POLITELY* if this will help as you present the card. Now its not a rule set in stone that the officer will accept it, if you were speeding through a school zone  no amount of cards will save you and you will get what you deserve.

Normally the officer will take it and you will have to get another one. Getting angry or upset wont help you. I only had one of my cards ever refused, and when I called the station to find out why I spoke to the officer that had decline my card. He stated my buddy tried to tell him how to do his job. I apologized for bothering him


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 2, 2010)

A friend of mine just got a card from a cop acquaintance of his. He was surprised and thought it was a very nice gesture. Although I'm sure he "gets it" (protocol), I'll share this info with him anyway.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 2, 2010)

Never heard of them....perhaps it's only (sadly), an American thing?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Never heard of them....perhaps it's only (sadly), an American thing?


 
I think it must be!


----------



## Omar B (Aug 2, 2010)

Never heard of it, and my best friend's dad is a cop.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 2, 2010)

Never heard of them, and I have to say I`m a bit disappointed to know they`re out there.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Never heard of them, and I have to say I`m a bit disappointed to know they`re out there.



You can make your own. 

Take one reasonably clean driving record.  Add some eye contact, basic politeness and respect, and then mix in a generous amount of sobriety and unexpired paperwork. Discard any evasiveness or unpredictable moves.  Top with hands where s/he can see them.

Bake with cell phone off, and dome lights on.  For best results, keep car in good repair.

Voila.  Instant courtesy card, that is probably accepted at the same success ratio.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 2, 2010)

Carol said:


> You can make your own.
> 
> Take one reasonably clean driving record. Add some eye contact, basic politeness and respect, and then mix in a generous amount of sobriety and unexpired paperwork. Discard any evasiveness or unpredictable moves. Top with hands where s/he can see them.
> 
> ...


 
Oh and if stopped by a male cop, nice cleavage does wonders apparently....if you&#8217;re a woman, and not some guy using his man boobs&#8230;.:angel:


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Oh and if stopped by a male cop, nice cleavage does wonders apparently....if you&#8217;re a woman, and not some guy using his man boobs&#8230;.:angel:



Ha.  If cleavage was the answer, I wouldn't have gotten in to anywhere near the trouble I got in to with fast cars.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 2, 2010)

Courtesy cards are FAR from universally recognized -- which has led to more than a few heated discussions.  Nor is their meaning universal...  which has also led to some serious disagreements.

Should you have one, and the cop doesn't "respect" it -- DON'T WHINE.  Don't send your buddy out after the cop -- especially if you're not certain his version of the incident is going to paint you in a good light.  You got stopped because you were wrong anyway.  Take your lumps.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh... my universal advice for getting out of a traffic ticket:

Be polite.  Be honest; if you know you were speeding or rolled the stop sign or whatever, say so.  Women (especially), don't try the waterworks.  (I had a friend in high school who got stopped about 8 times that I know of, and every time, she was wrong -- and got out of it when the tears started.  Tears don't get much sympathy from me...)  If you've got an explanation -- give it a try.  I may or may not buy it (not much sympathy for "I gotta pee" when you passed three places that I'm willing to use the bathroom at... or let my wife or mother use).  But don't try to explain that you're lost, you're not from around here, or whatever along those lines to justify ignoring signs or speeding...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2010)

*makes notes - learn how to turn on lights on Prius....ask leos on MT to send in their cards....stop driving without pants.*

Got it.


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 3, 2010)

They are just another item to consider when using your discretion to write or not. If I wrote EVERYBODY except for card holders that would be wrong, but the fact of the matter is that I give plenty of people breaks on tickets, so don't get all offended if I decide to give a cop or a cops relative/friend a break on a traffic infraction too. They don't work for penal law violations.


----------



## Balrog (Aug 4, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Oh... my universal advice for getting out of a traffic ticket:
> 
> Be polite.  Be honest; if you know you were speeding or rolled the stop sign or whatever, say so.  Women (especially), don't try the waterworks.  (I had a friend in high school who got stopped about 8 times that I know of, and every time, she was wrong -- and got out of it when the tears started.  Tears don't get much sympathy from me...)  If you've got an explanation -- give it a try.  I may or may not buy it (not much sympathy for "I gotta pee" when you passed three places that I'm willing to use the bathroom at... or let my wife or mother use).  But don't try to explain that you're lost, you're not from around here, or whatever along those lines to justify ignoring signs or speeding...


Okay, I gotta tell a story on myself.

I was a deputy sheriff back in the mid-70s.  Started in Communications, worked my way into Patrol.  My very first night on the street, my partner and I are writing up a theft report at about 0200 when a car come sailing past us like the DeLorean trying to go back to the future.  I'm driving, so I take off after it.  We get a good speedometer clock of 90 in a 55 mph zone and I pull the car over.

The driver gets out and to this day, she still ranks as one of the three most beautiful women I have ever laid eyes on.  Long story short, she pulls the line about how her period just started and she's looking for an open service station restroom so she can put in a Tampax.  I tell her that's not really an emergency and start writing the ticket.  She puts her hand on her (oh so lovely) hips and says, "Are you giving me a ticket anyway?"

I reply, "Yes, ma'am".

She says, "You cold-hearted little bastard - the last four cops I pulled that on, I got away with it!"

My partner busts out howling with laughter.  A few seconds later, so do I and she joins in.  Since she made me laugh, I cut her some slack and only wrote her for 65 in a 55 and sent her on her way.  My partner told the story all over the office at end of watch and the next night, I come in to find a big sign on my locker:

THE COLD-HEARTED BASTARD
OF TRAVIS COUNTY

I still have that sign somewhere.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL!

"the last four cops I pulled that on, I got away with it!"

Love it.


----------



## MJS (Aug 4, 2010)

carol said:


> you can make your own.
> 
> Take one reasonably clean driving record. Add some eye contact, basic politeness and respect, and then mix in a generous amount of sobriety and unexpired paperwork. Discard any evasiveness or unpredictable moves. Top with hands where s/he can see them.
> 
> ...


 
qft!!!!!


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2010)

Carol said:


> Ha. If cleavage was the answer, I wouldn't have gotten in to anywhere near the trouble I got in to with fast cars.


 
Oh the comments I could make...LOL



jks9199 said:


> Courtesy cards are FAR from universally recognized -- which has led to more than a few heated discussions. Nor is their meaning universal... which has also led to some serious disagreements.
> 
> Should you have one, and the cop doesn't "respect" it -- DON'T WHINE. Don't send your buddy out after the cop -- especially if you're not certain his version of the incident is going to paint you in a good light. You got stopped because you were wrong anyway. Take your lumps.


 
Well said..JKS..



			
				David43515 said:
			
		

> Never heard of them, and I have to say I`m a bit disappointed to know they`re out there


 


			
				Omar B said:
			
		

> Never heard of it, and my best friend's dad is a cop


 
The officer must be a member of the F.O.P or other such union in order to have them issued to them.We usually get a limited supply once a year along with our new pocket calanders.I don't just hand them out to anyone, I have to know the person pretty well. *True Story Time: *My barber/stylists was forever on my case for not giving him a card, I just never had them on me when I had an appointment. Well on Christmas Eve one year I made a special trip to drop by his shop and give him one.
During my next appointment he informed me that he got stopped that evening for an illegal turn and after showing his DL and insurance he asked if the card would help. It did and saved him a ticket.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 5, 2010)

I want one, can I have one please?


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> I want one, can I have one please?


 
Lemme look and see if I have any left..Being retired I still get them, all I gott do is remember where I put them...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 5, 2010)

Drac said:


> Lemme look and see if I have any left..Being retired I still get them, all I gott do is remember where I put them...


 
OK and thank you.


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2010)

Ticket avoidance aint hard..

1.Just dont go cruising around with the music played so loud that the Bass speakers are shaking the rust loose from your undercarrage..

2. Make sure your license and insurance info is always with you and current.

3. BE POLITE!!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 5, 2010)

Drac said:


> Ticket avoidance aint hard..
> 
> 1.Just dont go cruising around with the music played so loud that the Bass speakers are shaking the rust loose from your undercarrage..
> 
> ...


 

I have not had one in years, but with Zachary starting to drive one never knows. Beside I have nothing but respect to all police and fire and rescue personnal.


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> I have not had one in years, but with Zachary starting to drive one never knows. Beside I have nothing but respect to all police and fire and rescue personnal.


 
Zach should have no problems..That respect sometimes is replaced by anger and outrage when one realizes that a ticket is forthcoming.


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2010)

Another item that needs to be addressed is the Police Booster Stickers. Police Unions and Benevolent organizations will have fund raisers, for a small donation you get a sticker that can be placed of your vehicle. Police officers appreciate your donation, as they help to fund some worthwhile programs.

You can plaster your vehicle with them ( and I have seen that) but if you get stupid with the issuing officer you will still get a ticket.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2010)

What Drac mentioned above is very true regarding FOP stickers, etc.  It is appreciated but in the end the way you handle yourself with the officer and of course what you were doing will decide your fate!


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 5, 2010)

Drac said:


> The officer must be a member of the F.O.P or other such union in order to have them issued to them.



Here officers have their own personal business cards that are used for the same purpose. The officer typically has to write a personal phone number on the back that can be contacted to verify that the person is supposed to be in possession of his card.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 5, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Here officers have their own personal business cards that are used for the same purpose. The officer typically has to write a personal phone number on the back that can be contacted to verify that the person is supposed to be in possession of his card.


And where I am... we hand out business cards all the time.  We give 'em to victims and complainants and the like.  A business card won't carry any weight... though I did like the guy who tried to name drop because of a card.  That he had from a case I was familiar with...  Uh oh...  

Best way to avoid a ticket?  Don't break the law in the first place.  Since, realistically, that ain't gonna happen all the time...  See  prior posts.


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 5, 2010)

Same here. That's why we don't put our home phone numbers on our business cards.


----------



## Drac (Aug 6, 2010)

Long before I put on the badge I was stopped more times than I care to recall. I was always polite, had my DL, registration and proof of insurance even before that was mandatory. I think I only got one traffiic cite and I deserved. Even now I still get stopped, hey I got a lead foot what can I say.. I am still polite and have my papers out..My retirement badge is also visible, I usually get a warning to slow my butt down..


----------

